# Annual Travel Insurance, 70+



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all,
My older sister (71) is looking for Annual Travel Insurance (Europe - including Spain), but finds the premiums somewhat prohibitive.
The main reason for this is that she underwent a 'triple heart bypass' a year ago! 
This was, thankfully, a total success and her consultant has declared her fit to tavel again!
Is there anyone out there, who has been in a similar situation, who could recommend a company that would accept this 'risk' at a reasonable premium??
Any advice that I could pass on to her would be greatly appreciated!
Many Thanks,
Lindsay


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

try the Caravan Club,we got a very good deal for annual travel ins.from them.
Terry.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

AXA PPP Healthcare we have. NO questions on exisiting or pre conditions. The only two restrictions are (1) The insured must not travel against medical advice (2) Must not travel when you know you are unfit to travel. Two of us for years cover, multi trip, each trip lasting up to 90 days, £387.00. We have had cheaper policiesi in te past, but being over 70, shopped around and found this one. The German ADAC I understand offer a good policy. Best of luck in your "hunt".


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*Annual travel insurance*

Hi, I have taken out the ADAC health insurance and being 75 I had to pay 36.60€ for 12 months cover. To be accepted for this you must be a Mitglied plus (breakdown cover) member which is 79.50€ per annum. The health insurance is for worldwide cover for myself and my wife but only for trips of a maximum 49 days. The premium stays the same for as long as you are a member and as with the Mitglied membership you must give a notice if you wish to discontinue.
For further details ring Barbara Lorenz on 0049 941 55673
I hope that thiis is of help to you.
Just a thought there are no questions asked about any health problems you may have.
Colin


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Got mine from Virgin and I have several problems 8O


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

rothwel and towler
http://www.world-first.co.uk/?gclid=COq31ZmnwK0CFSFItAodMnpxAA
if you have any pre existing conditions
my parents went round the world with them recently and saved thousands on their original quotes inc saga etc

They are specialist firm dealing with previous medical conditions.
No connection except a competitive quote.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine was £389 for the whole year (just found invoice) Saga were double that 8O


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks all, for some really encouraging replies. 
You've already given my sister the hope that her cover will not necessarily have to 'break the bank'!!
I'll pass on your information in the morning and help her check them out.
She's pretty stayed in her ways, so will probably try the mainstream companies first, ie. AXA and Virgin, because she's familiar with them, but I'll certainly check out the other options for her!
As for Colin's advice regarding ADAC breakdown plus, and health insurance!! 
I think I'll check that out for myself when I have to renew!!! Sounds Great.
Best Regards,
Lindsay


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lindsay! Try an annual multi-trip. It's cheaper than a single trip.

We've just spent a month in Canada. SAGA wanted £891 - thieving toerags!! The airline company wanted £690 - nearly as bad!!

Yes, we had several medical declarations, including diabetes, asthma and cancer.

Yet the AA only wanted £315 for an annual multi-trip policy!! So far we've done a month in Canada, a few days sailing to Zeebrugge, and we have a month in France to do. All for that £315!!


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi UncleNorm,
Thanks for the tip! 
Sister is a member of the AA, and has been for as long as I can remember.
Will certainly follow that up later today.
Best Regards,
Lindsay


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have just been onto Westfield Insurance who I have had my diving, boat and travel insurance with for the last 30 years or so, and they have quoted me for a full 12 month 365 days single trip within the EEC for two of us 66 and 65 next year.. £417.17..

Oh and I trust them.

If of interest just click on the travel insurance bit for a quote, I told Nick I would put a link on here, so he will look after you..>Linkey<

ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I first heard about this a few weeks ago. I don't know anything about it other than that but it was recommended by the ( elderly, with pre-existing medical problem) person who told me about it:

EHIC Plus

You presumably have to have the EHIC card as well.

G


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> I first heard about this a few weeks ago. I don't know anything about it other than that but it was recommended by the ( elderly, with pre-existing medical problem) person who told me about it:
> 
> EHIC Plus
> 
> ...


Hi it seems to cover trips to a maximum of 122 days on line..

ray.


----------

